# OIL PRESSURE GOOD - Light still comes on, the beep continues



## hobhancock (Apr 17, 2006)

I am looking for some direction here. I have a 2000 VW Jetta 2.0 that continues to flash the oil light and beep. Last week I took the pan off and found that the oil pickup had junk in it. I cleaned that assuming that was going to fix the issue. The light continues to come on and the beep occasionally now. I checked oil pressure and while at idle it read 50 PSI. The Bentley says pressure should be between 44-66psi. The oil pressure switch was changed before I even did the oil pan removal. 

Am I missing something here? I have read a few times that this engine has two oil sensors, but I haven't found a second yet. I tested the pressure from the side of the head after removing the oil pressure switch.

Thanks


----------



## hobhancock (Apr 17, 2006)

*Update*

I thought I would post an update on my adventures with this issue. A neighbor came over the other night and we tested the resistance of the wire from the #10 pin in the instrument cluster to the pressure switch connector. According to him, there was little resistance to where he thought the wire was just fine. The day I had picked up from the junkyard another connector just in case I needed to run another wire. While I was putting things back together the pressure switch connector wire broke where it goes into the connector. My first thought was, "maybe that was my problem all along. I pulled out the new connector and soldered it to the wire. Started the car and let it warm up. Rev'd the engine to 2000 RPM's and the darn light came on and the buzzer continued. My next try was to tap into the wire at the cluster. I did that because I wasnt sure I wanted to cut the wire. I used a wire tap and run the new wire out the window and to the pressure switch. I started the car again and rev'd it and the light and buzzer stayed off this time. So I left the wire tap in and ran the new wire down and through the firewall and all seems to be good now. I take no credit for that fix. I had read in one of the forums a guy that did the same thing. I followed what he did. It just took me longer to get to that point. I was alittle unsure of cutting the wire. I think its good though.


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

Not sure about the A4's, but my A2 and maybe my A3, had 2 oil pressure sensors. The second sensor triggered at a higher pressure and was only in the circuit above 2000 RPM. 

When the "high speed" sensor registered low oil pressure, the oil light would flash and a buzzer would sound (beep). When you dropped below 2000 RPMs the light and buzzer would stop providing the low RPM sensor saw oil pressure.


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

Now that I think about it, I was checking out my old A4 (1999) regarding the oil pressure sensor, and IIRC, VW does the high low sensor thing now with just one sensor. I'm not 100% sure on this though.

Look at the wiring diagrams in Bentleys. If there are 2 oil sensors in the car, they will both be in the diagrams somewere.


----------

